# Scan tool? ATVS & SXS



## Dirtdobber10 (Jul 9, 2021)

What scan tool are y’all using for ATVS and SXS. I have a Polaris sportsman and a Kawasaki teryx and would like to be able to read check engines lights. The sportsman currently has a check engine light and acts like it’s in limp mode?


----------

